# What type of hay do you bale?



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

What do you folks bale throughout the country? Multiple picks on thisone as well.


----------



## jd6400 (Jun 3, 2008)

We get some pretty good tests on trefoil mixed in with our timothy.


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

We bale mostly alfalfa and ryegrass mixed. We have some clover and some other misc. grass hay in a field that we are going to plow up this fall and plant to an alfalfa, grass mix.


----------



## CantonHayGuy (Sep 25, 2008)

I've got a horse pasture mix planted so it's a mixture of timothy, brome, interm. wheat, rye and fescue; no alfalfa.


----------



## chetlenox (Jun 5, 2008)

It's always entertaining to see how regional hay is. Down here (Texas), there are Coastal Bermuda pastures everywhere (including mine). But nationwide it's only a small sliver of the market.

Chet.


----------

